# [PPC] Come si fa la tilde con nano [risolto]

## cagnaluia

come si fa il simbolo della tilde con nano, su tastiera PPC?

risolto: visto che dentro nano nn si può fare... lho fatto da console con il tasto F6 così:

echo ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~ppc" >> /etc/make.conf

 :Laughing: 

----------

## diego_82

Ma sei sicuro che non si possa fare da nano? Non ho sotto mano la mia gentoo-box, ma se non ricordo male si può semplicemente fare da nano

```
ALT+1,2,6
```

per avere la magica tilde.

Ciao. Diego.

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

```
Alt Gr + ì
```

----------

## cagnaluia

fn + alt +126... solo da riga di comando

altgr + ì.. non lo so.. ma da nano sicuramente no

...

----------

## bandreabis

EDIT: in console uso altgr+ì e in KDE uso altgr+0

o viceversa.

AndreaLast edited by bandreabis on Thu Jul 21, 2005 11:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## neon

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Alt Gr + ì
> ```
> ...

 

Se mi trovi AltGr su una tastiera Apple ti bacio in fronte  :Wink: 

Cmq se uno setta il tasto Mela = AltGr funziona Mela+0 con nano (Mela+ì mi crea una ì con l'accento opposto)

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

Ah neon a me nn piacciono le mele =)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cagnaluia

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

> Ah neon a me nn piacciono le mele =) 

 

eppur si dice: una mela al giorno toglie il medico di torno..... :Wink: 

----------

